# culloden labor day weekend



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)

new seat so water proof




mud




racing stock 850 xp on 30 backs









rack wheelie


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Looks like a good time.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Cool videos 30Backs:rockn:


----------



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)

wish i could have went to the meet and greet


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

nice 
love the sound of a brute bubbling


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

30backs said:


> wish i could have went to the meet and greet


you would have had a blast!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Cool Vids....


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

good vids,


----------

